# 12 Year Old Abby Holcombe Kayaks GC



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Tom! Holcombe's- you guys are awesome! Thanks for inspiring my family in our river pursuits!


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

that is pretty awesome! I'd like to think my kids would do the same thing. I mean they paddle the Main salmon every year. But trip length may make a difference.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

The next generation of river guardians is growing up!


----------

